# Acana and Orijen of Champion Petfoods



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

*Just wanted to share my personal review of Acana*:

Riley Looooves his Acana and he has Always Thrived on it.
His skin looks great, fur is shiney, his energy level is great, his poops are 
small and firm.... he goes twice a day.... and he has very little eye gunk.
[_I also like how anytime I buy a bag and have Riley with me,
the cashiers always comment about how well he is eating 
when they see what I am buying him...._ ] :aktion033:
We have switched to a different kibble a couple of times but always 
end up going back. We won't be switching kibble for a long time.
Right now he is eating Acana/Pacific and Loving it!!

Here is a video that tells about the company....






When you find something that really works for your pup, stick with it.
Why try and fix it if it isn't broken?


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm glad you posted this. Right now I feed my 6 month olds Stella and Chewy Raw but also give them Nature's Variety kibble. This is what the breeder fed them and I just haven't changed. However, on Dog Food Advisor the Nature's Variety Praire is only 4 star. I'm a "follower" of Dr. Weil (on human stuff) and he recomends Acana an Orijen. I started looking for their small breed puppy and can't find it anywhere even on the www then they also have small dog again I can't find that either. There is no age limit on the Nature's Variety and my question is can puppies be fed the regular food? I just thought since they have a "puppy" food then the rest is for adults. Any thoughts?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Patsy Heck said:


> I'm glad you posted this. Right now I feed my 6 month olds Stella and Chewy Raw but also give them Nature's Variety kibble. This is what the breeder fed them and I just haven't changed. However, on Dog Food Advisor the Nature's Variety Praire is only 4 star. I'm a "follower" of Dr. Weil (on human stuff) and he recomends Acana an Orijen. I started looking for their small breed puppy and can't find it anywhere even on the www then they also have small dog again I can't find that either. There is no age limit on the Nature's Variety and my question is can puppies be fed the regular food? I just thought since they have a "puppy" food then the rest is for adults. Any thoughts?


As long as it is an all life stages formula it should be ok to feed puppies, the bag should say. I feed primarily fromm but I also like acana and orijen.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

What works for some does not work for others. I personally would never recommend Acana or especially Origen. Their high protein content had direct affect on my malts struvite crystals and urinary tract issues. Once she got off that food her symptoms improved. My vet and pet food shop do not recommend for the small breeds as well. 
These are opinions only so if you're dog is doing well that's the important thing.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I also love Orijen and Acana. Orijen may be suited better for larger or more active breeds because of its high protein content, but Acana has a moderate protein level and is a great choice for Maltese. I have fed my Maltese both Orijen and Acana and they did amazingly well on it. London unfortunately has had digestive issues and has to be on a limited diet now so I no longer feed it but I sure wish I could.  The company is great.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Both Orijen and Acana made Zooey and all three of my sister's Chihuahas overweight, even though we fed them hardly anything and they are all exercised regularly. Zooey's doing great on Fromm now.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

I have almost completely transitioned mine from Taste of the Wild to Acana Grasslands. When I mixed the two kibbles together she picked out the Acana and ate it first! I think the protein difference is about 28% TOTW to 33% Acana. I'm hoping that isn't too much protein for a 4 lb 11 month old. When I found out about the Diamond recall I said that's it, I don't want any Diamond product - ever. If she doesn't do well on the Acana I will switch to Fromm.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I am not sure if this is true but someone said TOTW was recalled with the Diamond foods --

I was feeding Cassidy and Lexi Acana but they both started to gain a lot of weight and Lexi started to get brown spots - I switched them to ziwi peaks until I find a better kibble - dont get me wrong they loved it but didnt work for them


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

I've heard several people say their dogs gained weight on Acana. Does anyone know why?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Some people love this food, and it is certainly highly rated on the Dog Food Advisor. I found it a bit high on the protein for my pups.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Patsy Heck said:


> I'm glad you posted this. Right now I feed my 6 month olds Stella and Chewy Raw but also give them Nature's Variety kibble. This is what the breeder fed them and I just haven't changed. However, on Dog Food Advisor the Nature's Variety Praire is only 4 star. I'm a "follower" of Dr. Weil (on human stuff) and he recomends Acana an Orijen. I started looking for their small breed puppy and can't find it anywhere even on the www then they also have small dog again I can't find that either. There is no age limit on the Nature's Variety and my question is can puppies be fed the regular food? I just thought since they have a "puppy" food then the rest is for adults. Any thoughts?


Not all Acana is sold over here in the U.S. 
Right now it is only the Grain Free formulas... Ranchlands, Grasslands, Pacifica and Wild Prairie... and they just started selling a Limited Ingredient, Lamb & Okanagan Apple and Duck & Bartlett Pear.

The Acana sold over here is an All Lifestages food.... for puppy and adult.

http://acana.com/products


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Orchid said:


> I've heard several people say their dogs gained weight on Acana. Does anyone know why?


Acana has a little bit more calories per cup than some of the other kibble.... therefore they don't really need to eat as much. Riley is between 8 & 9 pounds... and I usually feed him about 1/8 cup per meal... I also chop about 3 - 4 of the long skinny frozen green beans into it... after I run them under warm water... and sometimes a baby carrot. He is totally satisfied with that.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

So after Several Shady responses and dealings with Canine Caviar I have switched Riley to Orijen Six-Fish... A friend who also fed CC informed me that they had taken the potato out of the Orijen formulas. I think Riley is okay with potato but her dog is not. She went and got a sample bag of Ranchlands. 

I took both bags of food last night and did a comparison of ingredients, guaranteed analysis and other things... The Orijen definitely looks a little better in my eyes and is about the same price where I get it. I switched him cold turkey night before last and poops have been Fine... Soooo Excited to get him back on this food. :chili:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I loved it................but it didnt do anything excellent for my three....... I switched to Canine Caviar and they are doing so so so well on it!!! I was and am still shocked at the transformation on being on this product


----------

